# Beispiel für grosse Java Projekte



## Hotkey (23. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, welche Beispiel es für größere Java-Projekte gibt, bei denen vor allem (auch) das GUI mit Java entwickelt wurde. 
Ich bin aktuell bei der Evaluierung von diversen Plattformen für die Neuentwicklung eines existierenden Client. Dieser ist aktuell mit Borland C++ Builder entwickelt worden, und nicht mehr zukunftsfähig.
Der Server läuft bereits unter Java/Tomcat.

Es liegt daher nun nahe auch für den Client Java als Plattform zu verwenden, zumal aktuell auch in den Hochschulen Java (noch?) die vorherrschende Sprache ist. Allerdings fallen mir kaum Beispiele (abseits von Server-Anwendungen) ein, wo Java als GUI-Software in wirklich großen Anwendungen verwendet wird. Gibt es einfach sehr wenige und wenn ja: warum?

Als alternative bieten sich momentan noch C# und Qt an.

Welche Schwierigkeiten sind insbesondere bei großen Java-GUI Anwendungen zu erwarten und wo finde ich evtl. weitere Infos über große Java Projekte?


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2010)

Wenn du an Java GUI Frontends interessiert bist, empfehle ich dir mal nach Eclipse RCP zu suchen.


----------



## Gastredner (23. Apr 2010)

NetBeans ist auch kein kleines Projekt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Apr 2010)

TV-Browser


----------



## Sonecc (23. Apr 2010)

JDownloader ist soweit ich weiß komplett in java geschrieben


----------



## bygones (23. Apr 2010)

Azureus



Hotkey hat gesagt.:


> wo finde ich evtl. weitere Infos über große Java Projekte?


google


----------



## ARadauer (23. Apr 2010)

Viele große Firmen interne Produkte. Eigene Business Lösungen... da ist java ganz stark vertreten...


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Viele große Firmen interne Produkte. Eigene Business Lösungen... da ist java ganz stark vertreten...


Eben.. und seit dem Lotus Notes / Domino auf Eclipse RCP läuft, ist es eine der meist genutzten Technologien, aber eben nicht im OpenSource Segment bzw. für den Hausgebrauch


----------



## Wortraum (23. Apr 2010)

Wenn TV-Browser genannt wird, dann traue ich mich auch, Cgoban 2 zu nennen:
KGS Go Server


----------



## MrG (25. Apr 2010)

geogebra


----------

